# Voltage drop



## vintage38 (Dec 11, 2011)

Running MRC prodigy express system with various sections of track isolated with toggle switches. NOT a large layout (125 feet of track) apprx. but sidings & yard tracks isolated from Main. Experiencing voltage drop when running trains especially running more than one. I'm thinking system does not produce enough amperage. Any solutions out there?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With a DCC system you shouldn't have to use blocks or isolated section.
If you have a good bus line 16 to 14 gauge and feeders every 3 feet or so then if your getting a voltage drop or amperage drop then yes your going to need to chance something.
Here is the main problem, I do not know of a booster that works with prodigy??? There might be but I have not seen one nor does MRC have one on their web site! I would hate to say you might have to get a new and bigger unit!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The Prodigy Express has an output of only 1.6 amps. max. If needed,MRC offers an 8 amps. booster...part no:0001521 MSRP:$199.98


----------

